# ||]Rust colour HM boy and red HM girl||[



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Well i wasn't planning on breeding this pair but..since she wanted him and he wanted her ...i said heck with that and let them do their thing lol!!! and really it happened really fast ...in like 1 hour they were done..this happened.....about a lil over a week and now im seeing doubletails in the spawn..*

*DAD:*

*







*

*







*

*MOM:*


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait tot see pics of the babies! Are these AB purchase betas? The female's red is intense! Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

wow they're both beautiful!! I love the males colours, how its so dark on his body, to a REALLY vibrant red on his fins. Plus the cellophane parts are awesome!  Cant wait to see the little doubletails, they make me squeal a little  haha


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait tot see pics of the babies! Are these AB purchase betas? The female's red is intense! Good luck with the spawn.


will post soon! and no they are local bred...not from AB..yep she is really red.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> wow they're both beautiful!! I love the males colours, how its so dark on his body, to a REALLY vibrant red on his fins. Plus the cellophane parts are awesome!  Cant wait to see the little doubletails, they make me squeal a little  haha


aww thanx ...and hey if we lived closer i'd sure lend you my fish to spawn with yours ....that way we'd always have a variety of good looking fish


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

That would be beyond awesome LOL! I have a few AB fish, a blue pastel HM male, a platinum Delta male, a royal blue HM female and a yellow/black CT female  Damn being in Canada where theres no breeders haha


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

lol aww well atleast we know your'e a breeder in canada  hehe...hey i'd love to show you pics of my fishes...and i know u'd love to show me pics of your'e fishes also..do you have a hotmail or yahoo addy where i can either add you and share or maybe email you the pics  well if thats ok with you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha sure! I'll PM you


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous pair! Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't really comment on the pair yet since the pictures don't load the correct way on a school computer, but if the male is in your avatar, WOW very nice rays and beautiful red color.

Okay now just to ease my conscience. Are you prepared for these fry? Do you have homes set up for them including live foods,jarring methods, and general care needs?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no, he is a HM kinda like a cellphone butterfly with red, the female is a red HM
am pretty excited about what could come out of this spawn ;-)


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I can't really comment on the pair yet since the pictures don't load the correct way on a school computer, but if the male is in your avatar, WOW very nice rays and beautiful red color.
> 
> Okay now just to ease my conscience. Are you prepared for these fry? Do you have homes set up for them including live foods,jarring methods, and general care needs?


nope its not the CT in my avatar, and yes i have everything prepared for the spawn..jars, tanks etc...posting pics later tonight


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> no, he is a HM kinda like a cellphone butterfly with red, the female is a red HM
> am pretty excited about what could come out of this spawn ;-)


 
will be posting pics later tonight


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

And here are some shots i took earlier..gotta do a clean up soon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very good to know they are a beautiful pair and the red will really be a nice touch to them!

Your fry are so pretty and full.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Those doubletails really are driving me up the wall  they're sooo precious


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is some pics..i took today.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! look at these guys! Way to go!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@OP: Any updates on them?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> wow! look at these guys! Way to go!


yea they're growing pretty fast!  and i estimate just under 100 fry.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

The parents are beautiful! I can't wait to see what comes out of it!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yep they are  and i you will see them grow ..i will keep you posted


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Great! I wish I could breed. I just don't have the space or time ATM.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

its quite easy and well requires just a few hours at most....i can maybe send u and email on how i do it...and what works for me maybe that can help you once you have a good breeding pair


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> its quite easy and well requires just a few hours at most....i can maybe send u and email on how i do it...and what works for me maybe that can help you once you have a good breeding pair


Really! I thought it took hours upon hours. lol I just don't have the money and space for another few tanks. . . If I ever decide to breed I'll definitely send you a PM.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

its no problem ..and there are many secrets. that makes it easier. And they come to you with experience.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How many spawn have you done before? Is it good to breed guppies before bettas to gain experiance?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

8th spawn..and breeding guppies well thas way easier than bettas..but its a start.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> 8th spawn..and breeding guppies well thas way easier than bettas..but its a start.


:O 8?! wowza.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

as i said its not hard


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*These lil guys are growing so quickly..and i have two other spawns on the way :/ lol..jus love tha babies..*


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How many do you think there is?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> How many do you think there is?


I'd say 100 but there could be more or just a lil less..but from spawn experience...i'd say just over 100. but i see now that there are some getting quite big...and others smaller.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Ohhh, what gorgeous babies! Out of the 100, will they all make it to adulthood, or is it expected that only some will? 8O


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

just a few would die (expected)...most make it in my spawns.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i've counted 10 double tails in the spawn.. but there could be more..there is just so many crawly lil fishies and they dart around so quickly lol


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

pics i just took


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

full stomachs are the best!

They're developing nicely. How old are they?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

lol yea...well they're about a month old.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

See any Ventrals?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i can see their ventrals in the pics  

I used to try to count, then when i moved them one at a time i realized how far off my count was...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha. I think the ventrals are actually my favorite part of seeing the fins come in. Then comes the Beard (Operculum).


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well these guys are colouring up  and we have little fights in between them as expected.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

pics i just took


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I WANT THAT DOUBLETAIL. Lmao. They're coming along beautifully <3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I want!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> I WANT THAT DOUBLETAIL. Lmao. They're coming along beautifully <3


 
lol! THanx and u'd have him if i lived closer .;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful *WANTS*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You hav such beautiful fish. The DT fry in the last picture really made me pay attention more!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*here are some pics i took today..they are eating pellets and chopped river shrimp as well as colour bits.*


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

They're BEAUTIFUL! 8) And will you be selling them?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Gorgeous babies! Love the colors.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The breeder lives all the way in Trinidad. I don't know if they'll be able to ship to the USA unless they have a license.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got some fatties there!!

Can't wait till mine get bigger, it's hard to see them with my bifocals!! hehe.:-D


----------

